# Temps for x8000xt AIW



## jwaldo1301 (Oct 17, 2005)

What temps do the X800xt AIW cards run?  mine seems to be running very hot. Using the 0.24 version of atitool and no overclocking, the temp reaches 90+ degrees fast.  I recently tried to water cool GPU but the kit (Aquastar 3000) could not handle the heat of both.  Switched back to stock hs and fan combo.  I was careful when re-applying grease to first clean with alcohol.  I did not remove the hs after setting it on the GPU, so I don't think there are any bubbles. 

What gives??


----------



## jeremymtc (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine ran pretty high (70s and 80s) with the stock cooler when I really pushed it, ie; high overclocks or heavy 3D loads with all visual options cranked. I installed a Zalman VF700CU on mine and now it rarely breaks high 50s/ low 60s under the same conditions. The X800s just like to run hot it seems...


----------



## jwaldo1301 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.  Good info.   I wil check into the zalman.


----------

